# HP Photosmart C7280, HPLIP && errors inc.

## safekali

I'm using HPLIP to a network printer, but cups is giving errors at the backend.

 I'will start cups in debug mode and send a normal job to this network printer.

 Cups print page first clue ( Photosmart_C7280 "/usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp failed" )

 silver ~ # /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp

 direct hp "Unknown" "HP Printer (HPLIP)"

 Here is the paste from the start of the cups daemon.

http://pastebin.com/m1d0a101f

 Software versions:

 Calculating dependencies... done!

 [ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.5  USE="X acl dbus java jpeg nls perl png python samba ssl tiff -avahi -kerberos -ldap -pam -php -ppds -slp -static                        

 -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 3,987 kB

 [ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r2  USE="X cups gtk -bindist -cjk -djvu" 12,944 kB

 [ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20070501  USE="cups" 163 kB

 [ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-2.7.12-r1  USE="X scanner -doc -fax -minimal -parport -ppds -snmp" 14,203 kB

 And Now the normal: 

 Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.24-SK i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-SK i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 17 Feb 2008 01:16:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r8, 2.5.1-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/  http://cesium.di.uminho.pt/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.pt.freebsd.org/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ua.pt/pub/gentoo/ "

LINGUAS="pt"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync7.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib ac3 acl acpi aiglx alsa amuled apache2 arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cddb cdparanoia cdr cli compiz-fusion cpudetection cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread emerald encode fglrx flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gpm gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde libcaca mad midi mmx mmxext mp3 mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pango pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt qt3 quicktime radeon readline real reflection remote samba scanner sdl session spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl stats svg swat tcl tcpd tiff timidity truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vcd vidix vorbis wavpack win32codecs wxGTK x86 xcb xcomposite xine xml xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pt" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx ati"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

Could you please help me with this situation that is driving me nuts.

Kind Regards 

Safekali

----------

## zBrain

I have the same printer, also networked, and I'm getting the same error. Logs reveal /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp is segfaulting, but I can't determine why. Anyuone out there have insight?

----------

## zBrain

Try recompiling cups with the avahi use flag. In turn, you may need to recompile avahi with the mdnsresponder-compat use flag.

Seems to have fixed it.

----------

## StringCheesian

I downgraded from cups 1.4 to cups 1.3.11-r2 to try zBrain's suggestion (cups 1.4.x has different USE flags) and now I can print again. Thanks zBrain.

----------

## rrbrussell

I hit this issue a few months ago on my laptop after KDE 4.4 forced me to install cups-1.4.4.

You need to disable the hpijs use flag on net-print/hplip and enable the hpcups use flag for it to work correctly with cups 1.4.4.

My blog post about this problem is here: Beware of problems with cups 1.4.4 and hplip-3.10.6

----------

